# IQ Retina Lock Sight, any users, please give me a review.



## xxaquadogxx (Mar 31, 2010)

I am curious as to whether any body has used the IQ Retina Lock Sight, I am thinking about getting one but I need to know if it is as good as it looks or just another gimmick.

Thanks for your views.


----------



## LTLouviere (Feb 11, 2011)

*IQ Retina Lock*

I got one about a week ago, but I not completely sold on it just yet. It does seem to work like advertized, but I want to shoot it alot more before commiting completly to it. I use mine with a peepsite just as a back up. My thought on that is if the retina lock is adjustable, it can some how get nocked off, JMHO. I shoot pretty good without it, but I like to know if my form is slightly off for longer distances. I had to modify my peep slightly to be able to see the retina lock properly. If I dont like that set up I will try a string splitter next with the sight. For the most part I realy like it. I got my 7 pin for 150ish from either eders or bowhunting.com. Hope this helps. If you want to know anything else just send me a PM


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I just got mine on the bow, just like LTLouviere says, as a site it is good pins are bright, the Retina lock takes a little time getting used to 
I'm still in the process. I post a review after have shot it a bit.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

It was between this and the S.A.B.O sight from Tactical Archery Systems for me, when choosing my next sight. I found the retina lock itself to be too small and just a nother thing to have to look at in the shot sequence, so I choose the S.A.B.O because the "pins" (they are actually dots) on the S.A.B.O are functioning as the "retina lock" themselves, leaving only on thing to look at, then shoot. No checking the level, then the retina lock, then the sight pin. I'm not trying to sway you one way or the other, just relaying my findings during my research.


----------

